# Type of wood for tortoise table



## Kindabusy (Aug 13, 2013)

I am building a tortoise table for my red foot. I am trying to figure
out best type of wood. Many say plywood but it seems very rough. 
I was thinking pine but I read that smell of it could be irritating to 
tortoise. Some say use marine varnish but that seems like that could
Be really irritating. What kind of wood do most folks use? If you leave
the wood without some kind of treatment, do you get mold or mildew
because of humidity. Would love to hear suggestions. Thanks


----------



## klinej50 (Aug 14, 2013)

I use plywood but it has been painted(aired out for a month) and then sealed with a heavy black tarp and silicon over the staples.


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 14, 2013)

Kindabusy said:


> I am building a tortoise table for my red foot. I am trying to figure
> out best type of wood. Many say plywood but it seems very rough.
> I was thinking pine but I read that smell of it could be irritating to
> tortoise. Some say use marine varnish but that seems like that could
> ...


Indoors-3/4" plywood (CDX or AC grade), primed and painted with two coats of a good quality alkyd enamel semi gloss latex paint. Even though the fumes are non-toxic, I always give it 3-4 days at room temperture to cure well so that the finish is absolutely hard. This finish is moisture resistant, easy to clean and durable. I have several enclosures that have been in use for 20 years, some more and most have only needed to be repainted once or twice during that time. Bare, non-treated wood indoors will mold and rot without very good air exposure.
Outdoors-3/4" pressure treated plywood with no finish on it.


----------

